# Spinning



## Mgoose (Feb 14, 2013)

Bought the one on the left a few months ago for $20.00, Bobbin Boy went thru it for me and loosened some "old" joints and made some new bobbins....found the tiny (12") one at an antique shop this weekend for $12.00....they are mirror images! The small one is also fully functional


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

You have yourself a bargain here. I love the 'mini me'. I see hours of spinning pleasure ahead.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

oh my gosh.i am so jealous.hee hee.in a good way.
enjoy u lucky person.


----------



## bonn13 (Mar 13, 2013)

How wonderful! I love it when things work out that way! I know you are probably pinching yourself. Have fun spinning!


----------



## LillyP (Dec 26, 2014)

Awesome find


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

So cool! You must show us some of your finished products.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

WOW! Love them!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Jealous, jealous plus! Wow! I've been looking for an old look portable wheel- mine is just too big to easily load in the car to demonstrate or simply spin with friends. But, I like the old fashioned look. You found them! Awsome!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Love the mini one. What fun!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow what great wheels and such a bargain. I never find these bargains POOOO !!!!! Have fun with them.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

How lucky you are!!!!! Those are great.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Wow! Geat find. Enjoy the spinning journey with them.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow doesn't even cut it.......fantastic find. Love, love the little one. Have fun!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

OMG - mini is adorable, AND fully functional? What treasures you have there.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Well done, bargain hunter!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I was going to ask why I couldn't ever find things like those - then I realized that it is because I shop as little as possible because I really don't need any more "stuff" so why should I waste my time looking?


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Wow!how wonderful!


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Wow. You certainly were in the right place at the right time--twice! Happy spinning.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks like you spotted real bargains. The mini wheel is just wonderful!


----------

